# Show names needed-all genders



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate to say this, but the names you have there don't sound like show names to me. They sound like every day barn names. Have you done a simple google search to get some ideas?

Horse Show Names - Rearing Equine Stables


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Their colors and personalities would help alot, but I can give you two as is.

Leo>Leonardo de Horsi (Play on Leonardo Davinci)
Silver>Ginga Densetsu (Means Silver Legend)


----------

